

Google Geocoding moves Mountain View to Ukraine (atm) - ladino
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=1600+Amphitheatre+Pkwy,+Mountain+View,+Santa+Clara,+California+94043&hl=de&sll=37.422081,-122.084576&sspn=0.010421,0.01016&geocode=FeW71QIdfMoMAg&hnear=1600+Amphitheatre+Pkwy,+Mountain+View,+California+94043&t=m&z=17
or does Google just copy iOS6 Maps? :P
======
stfnhrrs
if you spell Amphitheater in US English all is well.

~~~
ladino
thank you! :)

i stumbled across the issue right here: <http://quickmaps.me/tryit.php> (fixed
atm)
[https://www.google.com/maps?daddr=1600+Amphitheatre+Parkway+...](https://www.google.com/maps?daddr=1600+Amphitheatre+Parkway++Mountain+View,+CA+94043&hl=de&mra=mdsmb&disamb=1&t=m&z=2)
(here you can still find it)

